# Application in HttpServlet abfragen?



## Fats (13. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Sagt mal, wenn ich in einem HttpServlet-Context bin, wie kann ich dort an das Application-Object rankommen? Gibt es da einen Trick? Ich hab leider erstmal nichts gefunden 

Etwas derartiges würde ich gern machen:


```
public class TuWasTolles extends HttpServlet {
    
protected void processRequest(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
    throws ServletException, IOException { 

    ApplicationClasse application = request.giveMeYourApplicationScope();
    String path = application.getRealPath("/cliparts/"); 

}
```

Hat da einer von Euch eine Idee? Wäre prima!

Viel Gruß und viel Dank
Fats


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Mrz 2007)

Hae? Meinst du sowas?

```
super.getServletContext().getRealPath("...")
```

oder den ApplicationScope für Attribute?


----------



## Fats (15. Mrz 2007)

Hi Sebastian!



			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hae? Meinst du sowas?
> 
> ```
> super.getServletContext().getRealPath("...")
> ...



Eigentlich meinte ich den ApplicationScope für Attribute, da ich bisher nur darüber einen Weg gefunden hatte, an den Path zu kommen, aber der Tipp oben war super! Mit einer Zeile-Code haben Sie soeben einen Sternenzerstörer versenkt 

Vielen Dank!
Fats


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mrz 2007)

es gibt keinen ApplicationScope,
das sind doch statische Objekte wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Fats (15. Mrz 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt keinen ApplicationScope,
> das sind doch statische Objekte wenn ich mich recht erinnere


hmmm ... *kopfkratz* ... Es gibt den requestScope, den SessionScope und den ApplicationScope, und dann noch den PageScope, oder? Heisst das wirklich "Scope"? Oder war das der "Context"? Komme grade ins Grübeln. Gibt es da feine Unterschiede, die mir grade nicht vor Augen liegen?
Aber so statisch sind die Objecte im Application-XYZ doch gar nicht. Sie sind halt Application weit verfügbar, aber ich kann denen doch Infos mit auf den Weg geben, die ich an anderer Stelle wieder abfragen kann. Die Anzahl der aktuellen Besucher einer Seite würde ich da zB. vielleicht reinpacken....

Gruß
Fats


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mrz 2007)

war wie gesagt nur eine ganz spontane Gedankenassoziation/ Erinnerung,
Details kann ich jetzt nicht nennen, der Unterschied zwischen Context und Scope interessiert mich z.B. auch 

ich meinte damit JSP-interne-Variablen, jsp:useBean oder so,
die werden glaube ich statisch gespeichert und nciht an andere JSPs weitergeleitet,
aber immer noch nur ne Meinung, kein Wissen


----------

